# No link between mercury in fish and heart disease found in study



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

No link between mercury in fish and heart disease found in study A new study examines the effect of mercury exposure via fish consumption Eat fish. And don???t stress — overly much — about the potential effect of its mercury level on your risk of cardiovascular disease. That ultimately might be the lesson from a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

